# Monday Morning Outing on the Ohio at Cincinnati



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Got out on a picture perfect Monday morning under ideal conditions. Headed down the river out of Schmidt at 7am.
Fished the area around the Mill Creek hard, which produced three stripers on a Little George, Swim Bait, and a Yamomoto grub.
Moved out of that area and headed back east at 11am, where we hit the mouth of the Licking, and the mouth of the Little Miami to no avail. 
Sighted a Bald Eagle near the Little Miami.
Very little surface activity. No shad poppin and no evidence of skippys.
Called it a day at 1pm, after enjoying a morning out with my brother and good friend.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like the river was gorgeous. A day spent with family & friends is certainly worthwhile. Been a long time since I've been on the mighty Ohio River.....you've got me thinkin'. Mike


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

BMustang said:


> Got out on a picture perfect Monday morning under ideal conditions. Headed down the river out of Schmidt at 7am.
> Fished the area around the Mill Creek hard, which produced three stripers on a Little George, Swim Bait, and a Yamomoto grub.
> Moved out of that area and headed back east at 11am, where we hit the mouth of the Licking, and the mouth of the Little Miami to no avail.
> Sighted a Bald Eagle near the Little Miami.
> ...


WE fished out of belpre ramp sunday .The water was clear and around 72,bait fish all over and saw afew blowups.We caught 5 spotts and some white bass at the lower end of the island.Love to fish the river it's the best the river has looked all year.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I see the bald eagles on the LMR all the time but getting a picture not so lucky I think there's more than a couple?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

fisharder said:


> I see the bald eagles on the LMR all the time but getting a picture not so lucky I think there's more than a couple?


This one had a fish on the Kentucky side of the Ohio River near the Newport Pumping Station. He carried it straight across the river directly behind our boat and landed on a dead tree not far from us.
IF I had my camera with me and ready I'd have gotten some great shots. However, I'm not very good using a phone and missed the opportunity. 
I also saw Eagles in a recent trip to Pickwick Lake, Tennessee, and one flying over Alexandria, Ky...
Twenty years ago I'd never see them, except in Canada. I'm glad to see that they are thriving.

I hear that in Alaska there are so many that they are considered pests.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

We have seen eagles on the Ohio River above Marietta the last 3 trips. Have seen a adult bird each time. Monday we saw the adult several times cruising the WV bank. And last Friday saw an immature. Also a couple different pairs of Osprey and a big Osprey nest on a Power Tower. Pretty amazing resource we have. Water was 74*. Tons of bait. Even caught a few fish


----------

